# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Assemblea approvazione bilancio srl: assemblea deserta o 180 gg?

## tommy72

Buongiorno a tutti ... eccoci al periodo caldo di approvazione dei bilanci ... se i soci di una srl "tardano" le operazioni di chiusura del bilancio contabile prima di procedere con l'approvazione quale il comportamento migliore? I 180 gg sono sempre per casistiche particolari ma ovviamente in extremis se gli amministratori si assumono la responsabilità del rinvio motivato si può fare ... comunque le strade potrebbero essere:
1. assemblea deserta (sia quella entro i 120 o 180 gg) e da qui si può decidere una data successiva di convocazione assemblea (anche oltre 30 gg?) ... se non indicato un termine la riconvocazione è entro 30 gg dalla deserta?
2. assemblea entro 180 gg e non 120?
3. assemblea convocata in "termine libero" appena gli amministratori lo decidono
...
in genere preferisco optare per la 2 con deserta entro i 120 gg ed approvazione entro i successivi 30 gg ... in extremis in assenza proprio di basi per la chiusura del bilancio utilizzo il rinvio a 180 gg + eventuale ulterore deserta 
...
a seconda ovviamente del tipo di società e soci?!
la 3. opzione preferisco in genere tenerla per le casistiche più estreme tipo soci irreperibili, assenza di contabilità ecc ... ???
ringrazio tutti per eventuale riscontro!
buon lavoro!  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## paolab

- quest'anno direi che se proprio dobbiamo farlo potremo prendere la scusa per lo spostamento a 180 gg delle nuove disposizioni sul bilancio 
- la seconda convocazione deve essere prevista entro 30 gg, come correttamente hai scritto (e non oltre)
- quindi ok per la ipotesi 2, però lo spostamento, in generale, deve essere ben motivato...

----------


## c.t.

> - quest'anno direi che se proprio dobbiamo farlo potremo prendere la scusa per lo spostamento a 180 gg delle nuove disposizioni sul bilancio 
> - la seconda convocazione deve essere prevista entro 30 gg, come correttamente hai scritto (e non oltre)
> - quindi ok per la ipotesi 2, però lo spostamento, in generale, deve essere ben motivato...

  mi introduco nel discorso: una srl semplificata, invece _non può_ ritardare/spostare (es. di 30 giorni) l'approvazione di bilancio, vero? salvo casi estremi e incontrovertibili?

----------


## nadia

segnalo questo articolo che potrebbe interessare tante persone: le regole per l'approvazione del bilancio successivamente al termine dei 120 giorni previsto dal Codice Civile https://www.commercialistatelematico...80-giorni.html

----------


## tommy72

... nel caso di srl familiari (padre e figlio) con bilancio abbreviato vedrei meno "implicante" l'assemblea deserta per guadagnare 30 gg ... senza forzature sulle valide ragioni dei 180 gg ... ???  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## paolab

ma nellel società familiari - generalmente - non ci sono contestazioni sull'operato dell'amministratore e nella pratica spostando in avanti non succede nulla...

----------


## tommy72

... in pratica la responsabilità è solo "verso i soci"? ... salvo le imposte che eventualmente vengono regolarmente pagate ... i problemi potrebbero dunque sorgere solo in caso di contestazioni dei soci ... oppure in caso di fallimento se vi fossero correlazioni con l'approvazione/deposito tardivo del bilancio? ... ? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------

